# NYC/NJ Meetup Group



## bvmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Everyone. So you may recognize the title of this thread from the one over in the frustrations section. That is the orignal thread for the NJ/NYC Group. So far we have had a number of meetups since February and it has been very successful. We are branching out into other sections of the site looking for more people to come out and hang. Its a great experience meeting others that have SA and we look forward to meeting new people for future. So all you NYCers and Jersians come out of your cocoon and spread your wings. (yea i kno, sounded kind of corny)

So the next meetup scheduled is* Saturday June 11th 1:00PM NYC Aquarium, Brooklyn NY*. We will grab something to eat and then head over to aquarium. Afterwards we can decide if we want to do anything else in the area.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey everyone, I am a regular in the group..hope you all can make it out!


----------

